# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Avis MCD site E-commerce

## DimitriAFC

Bonjour  tous.

Je suis actuellement en prparation d'un projet pour mon diplme. J'aimerais crer un site e-commerce fictif bien sur pour prsenter au jury lors de mon passage  l'examen et je m'attaque par le commencement, la base de donns et son MCD. 
Pour tre honnte la base de donnes n'tant pas mon point fort j'aimerais des avis sur le MCD que j'ai commencer  mettre en place, sachant que le site sera minimaliste (je ne m'occupe pas des paiements et des livraisons par exemple) je veux fournir uniquement les fonctionnalits de base lors de ma prsentation.

Voici le schma en question.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour

Ce diagramme n'est pas un MCD mais un MLD, or, il est prfrable de commencer par le MCD.

Si votre logiciel ne permet pas de raliser un MCD, vous pouvez tlcharger gratuitement Looping ICI

Mais avant toutes choses, il faut rdiger les rgles de gestion  partir desquelles le MCD sera tabli.

Prenez exemple sur les autres fils de discussion de ce mme forum

 bientt  :;):

----------

